# Our Keep Fit Hobby



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2015)

As many would know we dance twice weekly, Many like a hobby  and dancing is what we do for a hobby.......The Style we dance is called New Vouge Ballroom.
We dance , Quick steps, Modern Waltzs, Rumba's, Blues  etc It keeps us fit in mind and body , each dance is a set of steps, if it happens we have not danced a particular dance for a while it takes a few steps on the floor to remember them.......On an average night out we dance 40 different dances over a 3 hour period with 15-20 Minuite ..break for a cuppa .....We only started dancing in 2008 since that time we have learned without counting exactly about 140 different dances ...
Last Night while out I asked our friends who are 93 and 91 who still dance every dance if I could take their photo I think they are marvellous still dancing at that age 
here is their photo . They have been married 70 Years ......



The lady who runs the dance took a photo of us unfortunally it's a little fuzzy it was a  British theme night last,


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 7, 2015)

That is wonderful, Kadee!  What a fun way to keep fit!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2015)

I admire you two. Do what you love. :sentimental:


----------



## Raven (Jun 7, 2015)

Good for you Kadee.  You sure know a lot of different steps!
Dancing and listening to music is a wonderful way to get exercise for mind and body.


----------

